# Shower Curtin VS Shower door



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wondering what every one's preference is door's or curtains?

I recently put in a Hotel rod .. or Wide load shower curtain rod it's the moen one that's bowed out for more room in the shower , so the curtain is not gettin fresh .. I kinda like it. :thumbsup:


Lifer...


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Try this site

http://thecoolshowercurtains.com/curved-shower-curtain-rod


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I much prefer a door, especially over a wood subfloor. I have seen the wide curtain rods, much preferable over a standard curtain for "freshness":laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Doors suck unless they are seamless. Doors are breeding grounds for mold. I'd prefer a curtain or even better walk in.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Depends on the unit but in general the doors always keep in more water. The curtain (even the curved ones) let water run off the rails. We do 10 to 15 bathrooms a week and 80% of the customers choose doors.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I let the carpenters hang the doors and my wife hang the curtains


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I suppose if I could afford one of the seamless doors like I've seen installed on high end customs, I'd want one of those, but otherwise shower curtains are just less hassle.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I prefer curtains.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My shower curtain has pictures of fishies on it.









Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Curtain if your wanting off cheap. I like the look of a nice shower door. Not the crappy cheap ones.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

reason #122 to use a shower curtain.:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a friend who builds and installs custom shower doors. They are something like 3/8" thick glass. Work very well and are very nice, but are very expensive.

IMO, if all you can afford for a door is a cheapo from the depot, save your money and replace a curtain when it gets grungy.


----------

